# Michael Beasley: The Right-Handed Lefty



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Lefties like Michael Beasley can make coaches real basket case*



> If lefties are "different," then Beasley is as different as they come.
> 
> *"I'm right-handed off the court," he says. "I write righty. I throw a football with my right hand. I can't even throw one with my left. Don't know how. Can't do it. I do everything but basketball right-handed.
> *
> ...


Pretty awesome. I've noticed him throwing t-shirts with his right hand at ZSG and the open practice. I just figured it was because he was ambidextrous. Its very strange, usually left-handed guys learn to play righty, like LeBron.

It just goes to show how unique of a person/player we have in Beasley. He's beyond ambidextrous.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> It just goes to show how unique of a person/player we have in Beasley. He's beyond ambidextrous.


Relax dude. Its just a quick fun fact.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lefties are harder to guard on the court. Good trait for Michael


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's pretty interesting.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HB said:


> Lefties are harder to guard on the court. Good trait for Michael


Anyone who's a lefty is good for you HB.:biggrin:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> Relax dude. Its just a quick fun fact.


Not when it applies to what they do on the court. This isn't a "Beasley can cook a mean Key Lime pie off the court" article. There aren't many players who learn to play with their weak hand, especially when its their left.

I don't understand where you're coming from with your comment. What in my statements indicated I need to relax? Sounds like you're the one having a bad day.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HB said:


> Lefties are harder to guard on the court. Good trait for Michael


Except when the player hasn't shown he can consistantly make plays to the right. Just one thing he needs to develop this season and in the future...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> Not when it applies to what they do on the court. This isn't a "Beasley can cook a mean Key Lime pie off the court" article. There aren't many players who learn to play with their weak hand, especially when its their left.
> 
> I don't understand where you're coming from with your comment. What in my statements indicated I need to relax? Sounds like you're the one having a bad day.


i was referring to the bolded part of your post. I do know that being ambidextrous or left handed can play to his advantage.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I am exactly like that, except opposite.

I write with my left, eat with my left, do a lot with my left. I shoot with my right, I throw with my right, if I try to throw a football with my left hand I throw like a girl. People always ask me if I'm righty or lefty, I ask, doing what? Because it depends. 

It's pretty cool he's like that also because I've never met anyone else with two dominant hands.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, there are certain things some left-handed people do righty because they don't have a mental template for doing it with their left. I have a left-handed friend who plays guitar with his right.

Its the opposite that intrigues me. Especially since he says no one coaxed him into doing it.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The fact that Beasley can drive/post up and finish with either hand within 5-7 feet is whats impressive. When he puts on another 10-15lbs of muscle hes gonna be near unguardable.


----------

